# Button - Weiterleitung auf andere Seite



## Lord Spooner (6. Mai 2004)

Hi

Ich brauche einen Button der quasi als Link funktioniert. Versteht mich richtig. Ich will kein ganzs Formular, nur einen Button.

Wie bekomm ich das realisiert? Javascript? Reines HTML? Oder doch was anderes?

Mfg


----------



## Lord-Lance (6. Mai 2004)

z.B. so:


```
<form action="nächsteSeite.htm">
<input type="submit" value="Bezeichnung">
</form>
```


----------



## IndoorJo (6. Mai 2004)

Einen Button kannst Du als Grafik anlegen und einen Link mit target="_blank" verknüpfen. Oder aber einfach mit einem Form-Button und etwas JS:

```
<INPUT TYPE="button" value="...und wech" onClick="window.open('http://www.tutorials.de','Beispiel')"></FORM>
```


BTW: Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du den Link in einem neuen Fenster öffnen möchtest!

Im eigenen Fenster geht es auch, aber dann bitte so:

```
<INPUT TYPE="button" value="...und wech" onClick="parent.location='http://www.tutorials.de'"></FORM>
```


----------



## won_gak (6. Mai 2004)

Ein einfaches Formular ist wohl doch noch das Beste.

```
<form method='GET' action='http://www.da.hin'>
  <input type='submit' value='go'>
</form>
```

[edit] Da war Lord-Lance aber schneller [/EDIT]


----------



## IndoorJo (6. Mai 2004)

> Da war Lord-Lance aber schneller


 me too  - Ich finde es dennoch interessant, dass wir nun drei Lösungen haben


----------



## Lord Spooner (6. Mai 2004)

Kann man in 'ner Form eine weitere Form erstellen?

Mfg


----------



## Tim C. (6. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lord Spooner _
> *Kann man in 'ner Form eine weitere Form erstellen?
> 
> Mfg *


Nein ist auch wenig sinnvoll. Wenn du ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spielst, solltest du wohl deine HTML Kentnisse noch etwas vertiefen, sowas ist nämlich m.E. niemals nötig oder gar sinnvoll.


----------



## Lord Spooner (6. Mai 2004)

Naja ... das schildere ich mal direkt mein Problem ... sofern es eins ist  Mit den Direktlinks ist das ja so eine Sache, will trotzdem verstehen wie es anders funktioniert.

Als Submit Button einer Form:
<input type=\"submit\" name=\"send\" value=\"add & again\">
<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"func\" value=\"write_link\">

Über den "hidden-button" wird wohl beim click der Variable func der Wert write_link zugeweisen. Problem ist, dass ich einen 2. Button brauche der  eben genau dieser Variable einen anderen Wert zuweist.

Wie muss der 2. Button aussehen?

Mfg


----------



## won_gak (6. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lord Spooner _
> *
> Als Submit Button einer Form:
> <input type=\"submit\" name=\"send\" value=\"add & again\">
> ...


So:
<input type=\"submit\" name=\"send\" value=\"add & again\">
<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"func\" value=\"write_link\">
<input type='submit' name='func' value='anderes_value'>

sollte es funktionieren . Aber keine Garantie. Ich denke das hängt davon ab, wie doppelte GET/POST Variablen gehandlet werden.

Oder du nennst die beiden submits einfach "func".


----------

